# Babylon toolbar: Help me uninstall it!



## krammark (Feb 9, 2012)

I want to uninstall Babylon Toolbar. I managed to uninstall Babylon (yuck) but I'm still stuck with Babylon toolbar. It is troublesome and unusable for me. I have a Dell desktop with A Pentium 4 processor. 
Operating system: Windows XP Home. Thanks. Krammark.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Download







*OTL* from any of the following links and save to your Desktop:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*
*Link 4*

 Double click on the icon







to run it, Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administartor. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top, make sure *Stadard output* is selected.
 Select *Scan all users*
 Under the *Extra Registry* section, check *Use SafeList*
 In the lower right corner, checkmark *"LOP Check"* and checkmark *"Purity Check".*
 Under the Custom Scan box paste this in:


```
[B]netsvcs
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe
/md5start
explorer.exe
winlogon.exe
Userinit.exe
svchost.exe
/md5stop
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
hklm\software\clients\startmenuinternet|command /rs
hklm\software\clients\startmenuinternet|command /64 /rs
CREATERESTOREPOINT
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs[/B]
```

 Click the







button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
 Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents of these files, one at a time, and post them in your reply

Kevin


----------



## krammark (Feb 9, 2012)

OTL logfile created on: 2/9/2012 2:27:29 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

1014.07 Mb Total Physical Memory | 448.39 Mb Available Physical Memory | 44.22% Memory free
2.38 Gb Paging File | 1.78 Gb Available in Paging File | 74.51% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 1524 2048 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 74.50 Gb Total Space | 21.01 Gb Free Space | 28.21% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Unable to calculate disk information.

Computer Name: PATRICK-74FC53D | User Name: MKZ | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/02/09 14:19:46 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
PRC - [2012/01/31 15:02:52 | 007,391,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
PRC - [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2012/01/17 20:03:24 | 002,339,168 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
PRC - [2011/12/02 12:47:24 | 000,296,056 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/09/09 02:10:56 | 001,082,208 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/23 15:03:08 | 022,140,304 | ---- | M] (magicJack L.P.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\mjusbsp\magicJack.exe
PRC - [2011/08/18 00:33:26 | 000,659,296 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2011/05/23 13:13:04 | 000,657,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe
PRC - [2011/03/28 02:00:52 | 000,351,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2011/03/09 18:24:44 | 002,708,024 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgfws.exe
PRC - [2011/02/10 06:55:18 | 001,148,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe
PRC - [2011/02/08 04:33:42 | 000,269,520 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/02/08 04:32:42 | 000,750,432 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgam.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2008/04/13 19:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/01/22 23:40:39 | 002,124,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll
MOD - [2011/11/18 05:24:24 | 008,527,008 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
MOD - [2011/11/03 10:28:36 | 001,292,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
MOD - [2011/11/01 23:26:32 | 000,087,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2011/11/01 23:26:12 | 001,242,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2011/02/10 06:55:18 | 001,148,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSMonitor.exe
MOD - [2008/04/13 19:11:59 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
MOD - [2008/04/13 19:11:51 | 000,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
MOD - [2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,268,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,161,664 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe -- (JavaQuickStarterService)
SRV - [2012/01/31 15:02:52 | 007,391,072 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2011/03/09 18:24:44 | 002,708,024 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgfws.exe -- (avgfws)
SRV - [2011/02/08 04:33:42 | 000,269,520 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2008/11/09 15:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2011/05/27 18:05:44 | 000,134,480 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2011/04/04 23:59:56 | 000,297,168 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2011/03/16 15:03:20 | 000,032,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2011/03/01 13:25:18 | 000,034,896 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2011/02/22 07:13:02 | 000,022,992 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -- (AVGIDSEH)
DRV - [2011/02/10 06:53:54 | 000,027,216 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2011/02/10 06:53:52 | 000,024,144 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -- (AVGIDSFilter)
DRV - [2011/01/07 05:41:46 | 000,248,656 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2010/07/12 03:33:54 | 000,030,432 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgfwdx.sys -- (Avgfwfd)
DRV - [2010/07/12 03:33:54 | 000,030,432 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avgfwdx.sys -- (Avgfwdx)
DRV - [2005/11/16 21:36:00 | 001,047,816 | ---- | M] (SigmaTel, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sthda.sys -- (STHDA)
DRV - [2004/04/23 22:43:00 | 000,374,752 | ---- | M] (Cisco-Linksys, LLC.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WUSBGXP.sys -- (PRISM_A02)
DRV - [2003/11/17 21:59:20 | 000,212,224 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSFHWBS2.sys -- (HSFHWBS2)
DRV - [2003/11/17 21:58:02 | 000,680,704 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSF_CNXT.sys -- (winachsf)
DRV - [2003/11/17 21:56:26 | 001,042,432 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HSF_DP.sys -- (HSF_DP)
DRV - [1999/09/10 12:06:00 | 000,025,244 | ---- | M] (Adaptec) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ASPI32.SYS -- (ASPI32)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=110410
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = DE E5 76 0D 33 C6 CB 01 [binary data]
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Restore = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=17824
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=HP_Prot"
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "http://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=KW_def&AF=110410&q="

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WPF,version=3.5: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.0.198: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.0.198: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=15.0.0.198: c:\program files\real\realplayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@talk.google.com/GoogleTalkPlugin: C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll (Google)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@talk.google.com/O3DPlugin: C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll ()
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.3.21.99\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@yahoo.com/BrowserPlus,version=2.9.8: C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Yahoo!\BrowserPlus\2.9.8\Plugins\npybrowserplus_2.9.8.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\FireFox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\Firefox4\ [2012/02/02 11:36:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\FireFox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [2011/12/02 12:47:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 9.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2012/01/22 23:40:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 9.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2012/02/04 12:47:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2011/05/26 14:25:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2012/02/08 15:08:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions
[2011/03/27 20:27:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}
[2012/01/22 23:58:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (att.net Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}
[2011/12/17 11:50:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Ant Video Downloader) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/02/08 14:26:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("I Want This") -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2012/02/08 15:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Babylon) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\[email protected]
[2011/03/23 07:24:21 | 000,005,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\searchplugins\SearchquWebSearch.xml
[2012/02/08 14:54:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2012/02/08 14:54:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Java Console) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
[2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,121,816 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
[2008/06/30 22:02:00 | 000,663,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npOGAPlugin.dll
[2012/02/08 15:00:19 | 000,002,310 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
[2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,002,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\bing.xml
[2011/03/23 07:24:21 | 000,005,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\SearchquWebSearch.xml
[2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,002,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\14.0.835.163\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.260.3 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U26 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60531.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Version Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprpjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft\u00AE Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome NaCl (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\14.0.835.163\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\14.0.835.163\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: AVG Internet Security (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\10.0.0.1409_0\plugins/avgnpss.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Talk Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: Office Genuine Advantage (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npOGAPlugin.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.3.21.69\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Presentation Foundation (Enabled) = c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\NPWPF.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: RealPlayer HTML5Video Downloader Extension = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jfmjfhklogoienhpfnppmbcbjfjnkonk\1.5_0\
CHR - Extension: AVG Safe Search = C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\10.0.0.1409_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,000,734 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (I Want This) - {11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158} - C:\Program Files\I Want This\I Want This.dll (215 Apps)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5EE2ECB1-0180-36E3-85AD-58C22D7C1A20} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (att.net Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [APSDaemon] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\program files\real\realplayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: InstallVisualStyle = C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles (Microsoft)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: InstallTheme = C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme ()
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = FF 00 00 00 [binary data]
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O15 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..Trusted Domains: magicjack.com ([my] https in Trusted sites)
O15 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..Trusted Domains: talk4free.com ([reg] https in Trusted sites)
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/pr01/resources/MSNPUpld.cab (MSN Photo Upload Tool)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1211647223489 (WUWebControl Class)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_22)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.7.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{2363B891-85A8-4789-ADE7-920334FD8520}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{2363B891-85A8-4789-ADE7-920334FD8520}: NameServer = 67.90.152.122,67.107.71.186
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{706618D9-F067-4C3A-9180-DEB703E12B37}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2008/05/24 11:17:18 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{0688e903-9734-11e0-ac53-0014d133b6a3}\Shell\AutoRun - "" = Auto&Play
O33 - MountPoints2\{0688e903-9734-11e0-ac53-0014d133b6a3}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = M:\autorun.exe
O33 - MountPoints2\{0688e903-9734-11e0-ac53-0014d133b6a3}\Shell\phone\command - "" = M:\autorun.exe
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgchsvx.exe /sync)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG10\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

NetSvcs: 6to4 - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - File not found
NetSvcs: Iprip - File not found
NetSvcs: Irmon - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/02/09 14:19:40 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/02/09 14:17:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\OfficeSuiteX
[2012/02/08 15:01:13 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Office Suite X 3.3
[2012/02/08 14:58:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Office Suite X 3
[2012/02/08 14:54:30 | 000,223,112 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/02/08 14:54:30 | 000,173,960 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/02/08 14:54:30 | 000,173,960 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/02/08 14:51:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop\OfSX
[2012/02/08 14:26:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\I Want This
[2012/02/08 14:26:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\I Want This
[2012/02/06 14:34:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Sun
[2012/02/05 08:58:07 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Recent
[2012/02/04 12:47:38 | 000,637,848 | ---- | C] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npdeployJava1.dll
[2012/01/31 13:09:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Start Menu\Programs\BrowserPlus
[2012/01/31 13:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\Yahoo!
[2012/01/22 23:58:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo!
[2012/01/22 23:58:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\ATTYToolbar
[2012/01/22 23:58:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar
[2012/01/22 23:57:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
[2012/01/22 23:57:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Yahoo!
[2012/01/22 23:57:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/02/09 14:23:11 | 088,580,561 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2012/02/09 14:19:46 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/02/09 14:18:00 | 000,000,970 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004UA.job
[2012/02/09 13:40:23 | 000,000,439 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts.ics
[2012/02/09 13:39:19 | 000,000,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Desktop\magicJack.lnk
[2012/02/09 13:38:22 | 000,000,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004.job
[2012/02/09 13:38:12 | 000,000,306 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\WIXMUVGKIZ.job
[2012/02/09 13:38:09 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2012/02/09 13:38:07 | 000,298,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/02/09 06:22:09 | 000,382,913 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2012/02/08 15:01:48 | 000,000,885 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Office Suite X 3.3.lnk
[2012/02/08 14:27:08 | 000,000,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\user.js
[2012/02/07 22:18:00 | 000,000,918 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004Core.job
[2012/02/07 10:44:02 | 000,013,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2012/02/06 21:30:01 | 000,000,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2012/02/06 14:22:43 | 000,621,525 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AVG\iavifw.avm
[2012/02/04 15:30:49 | 000,000,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,223,112 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,173,960 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,173,960 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2012/02/04 12:47:24 | 000,141,312 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2012/02/04 12:47:23 | 000,637,848 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npdeployJava1.dll
[2012/02/04 12:47:23 | 000,567,184 | ---- | M] (Oracle Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deployJava1.dll
[2012/02/04 12:45:04 | 000,414,368 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/02/04 12:42:27 | 000,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2012/02/03 12:46:01 | 000,000,282 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004.job
[2012/02/02 11:36:03 | 000,000,690 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\AVG 2011.lnk
[2012/01/18 21:20:34 | 000,436,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/01/18 21:20:34 | 000,068,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[1 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/02/08 15:01:48 | 000,000,885 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Office Suite X 3.3.lnk
[2012/02/08 14:27:08 | 000,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\user.js
[2012/01/20 12:33:42 | 000,000,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2011/09/06 02:29:36 | 000,000,020 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLNOTIFYR.DLL
[2011/04/11 15:29:46 | 000,000,754 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WORDPAD.INI
[2011/04/08 06:21:36 | 000,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\7-Zip.7z
[2011/03/26 11:13:11 | 000,011,110 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\winboard.ini
[2011/03/02 16:47:56 | 000,150,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bwmedia.dll
[2011/01/24 00:14:28 | 000,019,516 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpqins13.dat
[2011/01/16 11:27:49 | 000,069,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/01/12 11:47:36 | 000,157,534 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpoins29.dat.temp
[2011/01/12 11:47:36 | 000,000,986 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpomdl29.dat.temp
[2011/01/09 14:31:14 | 000,157,399 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpoins29.dat
[2011/01/09 14:31:14 | 000,000,986 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpomdl29.dat
[2011/01/08 14:53:26 | 000,000,307 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\olx98NT.sys
[2008/11/09 16:44:27 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
[2008/05/24 11:19:52 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2008/05/24 11:12:53 | 000,021,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2008/05/24 07:02:01 | 000,004,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
[2008/05/24 07:00:57 | 000,298,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 013,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,436,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,068,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,004,461 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[1998/10/11 00:07:38 | 000,088,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iticheck.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2011/01/07 09:16:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\LimeWire
[2011/01/15 10:15:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\mjusbsp
[2011/01/13 22:27:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Windows Desktop Search
[2011/01/10 20:26:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Windows Search
[2011/06/04 11:18:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\aD01831PpNoE01831
[2012/01/22 23:58:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar
[2011/05/06 08:59:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVG10
[2011/01/29 17:07:04 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Common Files
[2011/05/09 22:34:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dF01803PmFgG01803
[2011/02/28 10:45:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eHbEiIf01803
[2011/05/18 17:39:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eK01822HmJoI01822
[2011/05/01 23:31:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eM01803EpCgO01803
[2011/03/11 15:23:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\gBcNhCo01803
[2011/01/29 23:23:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iGfFbMh01803
[2011/04/06 09:53:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\kDo01803lMaIk01803
[2011/02/23 12:04:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lHmPgEm05200
[2011/01/08 14:51:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\magicJack
[2011/05/09 23:14:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\mCa01822mBeIj01822
[2011/02/20 11:09:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MFAData
[2011/05/20 09:58:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\nI01831LgCgA01831
[2011/07/16 11:31:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\{429CAD59-35B1-4DBC-BB6D-1DB246563521}
[2011/01/29 17:08:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\AVG10
[2011/04/03 14:26:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\BabylonToolbar
[2011/04/07 12:12:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\FrostWire
[2012/02/09 13:39:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\mjusbsp
[2012/02/09 14:17:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\OfficeSuiteX
[2011/04/07 17:39:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\playitall
[2011/05/26 14:15:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\searchquband
[2011/03/05 18:31:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Uniblue
[2011/01/16 19:07:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Windows Search
[2012/02/09 13:38:12 | 000,000,306 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\WIXMUVGKIZ.job

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe >

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2008/04/13 19:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: SVCHOST.EXE >
[2008/04/13 19:12:36 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:36 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
[2012/01/13 14:53:20 | 000,182,856 | ---- | M] () MD5=63EEC8A8B221AB79045E776E5F592868 -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\svchost.exe
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8F078AE4ED187AAABC0A305146DE6716 -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\svchost.exe

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\userinit.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2004/08/10 07:00:00 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=01C3346C241652F43AED8E2149881BFE -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\winlogon.exe
[2012/01/13 14:53:20 | 000,182,856 | ---- | M] () MD5=63EEC8A8B221AB79045E776E5F592868 -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Chameleon\winlogon.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:39 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[2008/04/13 19:12:39 | 000,507,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< hklm\software\clients\startmenuinternet|command /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\HideIconsCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /HideShortcuts [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\ShowIconsCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /ShowShortcuts [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\ReinstallCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /SetAsDefaultAppGlobal [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\open\command\\: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\properties\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -preferences [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\safemode\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -safe-mode [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\ReinstallCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -reinstall [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\HideIconsCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -hide [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\ShowIconsCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -show [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\naom\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -extoff [2009/03/08 14:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command\\: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe [2009/03/08 14:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)

< hklm\software\clients\startmenuinternet|command /64 /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\HideIconsCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /HideShortcuts [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\ShowIconsCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /ShowShortcuts [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\InstallInfo\\ReinstallCommand: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /SetAsDefaultAppGlobal [2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,715,216 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\open\command\\: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\properties\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -preferences [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\FIREFOX.EXE\shell\safemode\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -safe-mode [2012/01/22 23:40:41 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\ReinstallCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -reinstall [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\HideIconsCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -hide [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\InstallInfo\\ShowIconsCommand: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe" -show [2011/11/04 06:24:17 | 000,174,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\naom\command\\: "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -extoff [2009/03/08 14:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\clients\startmenuinternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command\\: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe [2009/03/08 14:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU >

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install\\LastSuccessTime: 2012-02-01 04:49:57

< End of report >


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Re-Run







by double left click, Vista and Widows 7 users right click and select Run as Administrator.

Under the







box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=110410
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Restore = http://search.babylon.com/home?AF=17824
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "Search the web (Babylon)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=HP_Prot"
FF - prefs.js..keyword.URL: "http://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=KW_def&AF=110410&q="
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
[2012/01/22 23:58:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (att.net Toolbar) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}
[2011/12/17 11:50:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Ant Video Downloader) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\[email protected] m
[2012/02/08 14:26:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] ("I Want This") -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\crossriderapp2258 @crossrider.com
[2012/02/08 15:08:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Babylon) -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\extensions\[email protected] om
[2011/03/23 07:24:21 | 000,005,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mjy6bl9x.default\searchplugins\SearchquWebSea rch.xml
[2012/02/08 15:00:19 | 000,002,310 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
[2011/03/23 07:24:21 | 000,005,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\SearchquWebSearch.xml
[2012/01/22 23:40:35 | 000,002,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\searchplugins\twitter.xml
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (I Want This) - {11111111-1111-1111-1111-110011221158} - C:\Program Files\I Want This\I Want This.dll (215 Apps)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5EE2ECB1-0180-36E3-85AD-58C22D7C1A20} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (att.net Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {9D425283-D487-4337-BAB6-AB8354A81457} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-448539723-1957994488-725345543-1004\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No CLSID value found.
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe File not found
:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\WIXMUVGKIZ.job
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\aD01831PpNoE01831
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dF01803PmFgG01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eHbEiIf01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eK01822HmJoI01822
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\eM01803EpCgO01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\gBcNhCo01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\iGfFbMh01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\kDo01803lMaIk01803
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lHmPgEm05200
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\mCa01822mBeIj01822
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\nI01831LgCgA01831
C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\BabylonToolbar
C:\Documents and Settings\MKZ\Application Data\searchquband
:commands
[EmptyTemp]
```

Then click







button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot the PC when it is done
Post the log it produces in your next reply.

Next,








Please download *Malwarebytes* Anti-Malware and save it to your desktop.
*Alernative D/L mirror*
*Alternative D/L mirror*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.

 Make sure a checkmark is placed next to Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, then click Finish.
 If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
 Once the program has loaded, select "Perform Quick Scan", then click Scan.
 The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
 When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
 Make sure that everything is checked, and click Remove Selected.
 When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart. (See Extra Note)
 Please save the log to a location you will remember.
 The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
 Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

Let me see those two logs...

Kevin


----------



## krammark (Feb 9, 2012)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.60.1.1000
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.02.04.03

Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
MKZ :: PATRICK-74FC53D [administrator]

2/9/2012 3:46:12 PM
mbam-log-2012-02-09 (15-46-12).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 190449
Time elapsed: 13 minute(s), 11 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end) THANK YOU!


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

How is your system responding, OK?. has the issue with Babylon cleared?


----------



## krammark (Feb 9, 2012)

kevinf80 said:


> How is your system responding, OK?. has the issue with Babylon cleared?


Unfortunately, the Babylon toolbar is still on my computer. UGH!!!
I appreciate your trying to help.
Mark


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Re-run OTL, hit the quick scan button, post the log...


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Where is the log from OTL fix


----------

